# My New 2011 Wilier Izoard



## BigDaddy

Got it from my LBS who was spectacular and gracious enough to take back the Cannondale Synapse for my brand new 2011 Wilier Izoard!! She rides as good as she looks!


----------



## BigDaddy

*More Pic*

Proud Papa  During a nice 60 mile ride...turn around point.


----------



## nvrsetl

Nice Izoard! Liking the 2011 colors. 

Congrats and ride safe.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Nice looking Izoard. How do you like the ride so far?

Are you in the San Francisco Bay Area by any chance? That overpass in last photo looks familiar (plus the overcast weather)...Peninula near Crystal Springs/ Cananda Rd?


----------



## BigDaddy

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Nice looking Izoard. How do you like the ride so far?
> 
> Are you in the San Francisco Bay Area by any chance? That overpass in last photo looks familiar (plus the overcast weather)...Peninula near Crystal Springs/ Cananda Rd?



Yup, exactly - Canada Rd @ Hwy 92. My turn around point for my 60-sumtin miles ride. That's my second day owning the Izoard and the ride was excellent - fast and comfy. The motor was the only problem


----------



## slomustang

Great looking Izoard, BD. Mind pointing me in the direction of your LBS?


----------



## BigDaddy

slomustang said:


> Great looking Izoard, BD. Mind pointing me in the direction of your LBS?



Thanks! And I most defintely and highly recommend "Mikes Bikes" of Palo Alto. Great group of people there. Ask for Vee or actually ask for anybody and they'll help you out. I think I saw the Cento Uno there on my visit there last week. Tell him Gerry sent ya.


----------



## slomustang

Thanks for the information, but it looks like they're out of my size (XS) for now. I'm trying to source it via another channel, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## masi85

The Wilier Izoad XP is really a gorgeous bike - I just looked at one in a store and its even better looking than in the pictures above. Seriously considering Competitive Cycles Rival buildup thats even lighter than the more expensive Ultegra version at $2199.


----------



## kashcraft81

I just ordered the izoard xp from cc and it should be showing up Tuesday. Andrew was extremely helpful with the whole process. If anybody is in the same boat as me (no LBS) I strongly suggest cc. Well I gotta so wait by the mail box and hopefully I will be riding here shortly...


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

*11' Izoard XP w/ Rival*



kashcraft81 said:


> I just ordered the izoard xp from cc and it should be showing up Tuesday. Andrew was extremely helpful with the whole process. If anybody is in the same boat as me (no LBS) I strongly suggest cc. Well I gotta so wait by the mail box and hopefully I will be riding here shortly...


What's up?

Hey, sorry to just jump in here, but I am curious to see what you all think about this bike. How is the ride, acceleration, handling, etc. I just ordered this same set up for my girl friend (XS) yesterday from CC.com and we are pretty excited about it. All the reviews I read on the bike are pretty solid. That is why we went ahead and pulled the trigger. However, after doing some more research today, I found out that all the good reviews were from previous models of the Izoard. I read that in 2011, steer tube on the fork is alum vs carbon and that the carbon frame is a little heavier than the previous 2010 Izoard. Im just wondering if these down grades "per se" are noticable. She is avg 20mph, so it might not even matter. I am just hoping this bike is a decent upgrade from her 09 Fuji Silhouette with Ultegra and some Forte Titan Wheels. I believe the Wilier should be at least a 1.5 lbs lighter. Any feedback on the 2011 Izoard XP would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kashcraft81

Sorry but I don't have anything to compare to. This is my first road bike in ten years. As far as I know reviews for earlier models are on par with 2011 model with the exception of weight. I think she will enjoy though, the Rival group is amazing too.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

kashcraft81 said:


> Sorry but I don't have anything to compare to. This is my first road bike in ten years. As far as I know reviews for earlier models are on par with 2011 model with the exception of weight. I think she will enjoy though, the Rival group is amazing too.


Thanks for the reponse.. Yeah, I am sure it is fine bike and she will love it. I agree about the Rival. That stuff is awsome. I am running the full rival group on my BMC Road Racer and it is nice stuff plus it is ef'n durable. My GF will appriate the Rival as well. She is very excited to get her new bike.


----------



## tarius

BigDaddy said:


> Got it from my LBS who was spectacular and gracious enough to take back the Cannondale Synapse for my brand new 2011 Wilier Izoard!! She rides as good as she looks!


I’m considering getting this same Wilier. Would you mind sharing what you didn’t like about the Synapse vs the Izoard? Now that you’ve ridden it a few months, how do you feel about this bike?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## nasty204

*An older brother*

Was inspired by the photos posted , here is an older model.

Striking resemblance


----------



## marknelson

nasty204 said:


> Striking resemblance


Yep, most new bikes these day *are* red, white, and black.


----------



## djpfine

Great pics, let's see more Izoards! Thinking about pulling the trigger on one from CC as well.


----------



## kashcraft81

I would, they are running a special this week. 1999.00 with Rival build; I love mine!


----------



## djpfine

I definitely want to. Was originally going for the Rival build, but am now looking into the Force version since it comes with Mavic K10s instead of Aksiums and only costs $900 more. 

Is it worth it? I'd be stretching my budget but would be willing to find the extra money if the Force Izoard is really that much of a better deal.


----------



## jtompilot

In Plano they have a mostly Ultegra version, Wilier brakes, Fulcrum7, FSA cranks, bar, stem. $2400. It weighed 19.0 lbs.


----------



## djpfine

jtompilot said:


> In Plano they have a mostly Ultegra version, Wilier brakes, Fulcrum7, FSA cranks, bar, stem. $2400. It weighed 19.0 lbs.


Wow that seems really heavy...CC has the Rival version at a hair over 16lbs, and the Force build at 15.3 or so. That's without pedals or cages though.


----------



## jtompilot

If I didnt see it for myself on the digital fish hook I would have said your crazy. The frame is listed at 1150 grams so it shouldnt have weighed that much.

I have a large Izoard XP frame at home waiting for my return home so I can build it up. I've got 6 year old carbon Record, Assent2 wheels, and other goodies to use. I'll weight it when i'm done.


----------



## ssach

*Just pulled the trigger*

Hello everyone, 

I am new to the forum but have been reading several reviews. I saw the Izoard XP at a local shop and loved the look. After doing some research I found myself asking if the the added $$ was worth it or if I should settle on a XXX w/ 105. Well I ended up with the Wilier w/ SRAM from CC. They offered great service and are very laid back (spoke to a few of them and all are great) with no hard selling techniques. 

Anyway the wait is on. I have not been on a road bike in several years and looking forward to my 20-40 mile weekend rides.

Thanks for all the feedback. 

Sanjay


----------



## djpfine

ssach said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been reading several reviews. I saw the Izoard XP at a local shop and loved the look. After doing some research I found myself asking if the the added $$ was worth it or if I should settle on a XXX w/ 105. Well I ended up with the Wilier w/ SRAM from CC. They offered great service and are very laid back (spoke to a few of them and all are great) with no hard selling techniques.
> 
> Anyway the wait is on. I have not been on a road bike in several years and looking forward to my 20-40 mile weekend rides.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> Sanjay


Congrats! Post pics when you get th ebike :thumbsup:


----------



## pbd

djpfine said:


> Wow that seems really heavy...CC has the Rival version at a hair over 16lbs, and the Force build at 15.3 or so. That's without pedals or cages though.


With pedals and cages, my large frame Izoard XP with Rival from CC is right at 19 lbs. Competitive's site says I should be at about 17.25 with the same pedals and cages. Interesting, but I'm not really worried about it. It's already 10 pounds lighter than my last bike, and it wouldn't be that hard to drop some weight easily. Wheels, crank, seatpost, several other things, and the weight would come down fast. 

Competitive's site also doesn't adjust weight for each frame size, it seems, so that would make some difference too.

I would post a picture, but I don't have enough posts yet. Will do soon.


----------



## pbd

ssach said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum but have been reading several reviews. I saw the Izoard XP at a local shop and loved the look. After doing some research I found myself asking if the the added $$ was worth it or if I should settle on a XXX w/ 105. Well I ended up with the Wilier w/ SRAM from CC. They offered great service and are very laid back (spoke to a few of them and all are great) with no hard selling techniques.
> 
> Anyway the wait is on. I have not been on a road bike in several years and looking forward to my 20-40 mile weekend rides.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> Sanjay


Enjoy! Waiting for it is tough, I know. It took my bike 4 days to travel 1900 miles, and another 3 days to make it the last 3 miles from the UPS site to my house. It arrived in my city too late for the last truck on Friday, then because of Memorial Day it didn't get delivered until the following Tuesday. It was agony to know it was so close.

Ride the heck out of it, it's a fun bike for sure.


----------



## Brew1

Hi all, I just received my Izorad XP with SRAM Force yesterday from CC. With cages and pedals it is 17.1 lbs size large (a little heavier then I would have thought but fine for me).
My Waterford Paramount is 21.5 lbs and my Specialized M2 is 19.4 lbs, I just need to loose a little weight I we should be fine.

I haven't rode a bike in like 12 years because of a bad hip which I had replaced last November. I felt up to it so I dusted off the old bikes and can pretty much ride pain FREE!!! plus I can tie my shoes and cut my toenails
We purchased a new bike for my Wife and I was pretty jealous so for our 27 year anniversary she gave me the go ahead to by a bike and the Izorad it was. Looking at putting many miles on this fine bike....


----------



## Erion929

CC had the Izoard XP w/Rival on sale, how much did they charge you for the upgrade to Force? 

**


----------



## Brew1

$2700.00, came with little different wheels and other components..I think R&A had an Ultegra for a couple hundred cheaper but I thought I'd give SRAM a try as I have Campy and Shimano on my other two bikes.

For now I think the only thing I may upgrade is the seatpost..


----------



## djpfine

I find it weird that the Izoard comes with an aluminum seat post. My entry-level Giant Defy has a carbon post, and it just seems odd to go back to aluminum if I were to upgrade to this bike.


----------



## pbd

^It's either a compromise to try to hit a pricepoint (and you have to admit, the bike is at one heck of a price point for the overall kit), or an overstock type deal bundled to make a good deal and move some product.

Either way, it's a heck of a deal.

From a quick ebay search, the FSA Al seatpost is going for ~$40, so you could easily sell it for something and put it towards the post you want.

Or, you could ask Competitive to swap out something else for you, maybe for an upcharge, but still get a decent discount? They had no problem swapping stem, cassette, and derailleur for me. They swapped all those for equivalent items (same stem in different length, Rival 11-32 cassette, and the Rival mid-cage derailleur to handle the 32-tooth cassette), so they did that for no charge, but I'm betting they would swap other things for reasonable fees as well.


----------



## djpfine

Test rode the Ultegra build Izoard today and thought it was an awesome bike! Also rode the Focus Izalco Team Replica, and thought the Izoard more than held its own against a higher-price point machine. One concerning thing though was that the medium Ultegra Izoard weighed in at 19.0 lbs w/o pedals! The Izalco with my SPDs weighed 17.1lbs. I definitely didn't feel the weight difference on the road or on the shorter climbs I did during my test rides, but it is concerning that the Izoard is coming in much heavier than expected.

I wonder how much lighter the SRAM Rival build I plan to order from CC w/ the Mavic K10 wheels will be.


----------



## steve90068

Hey guys,

question for those with a 2011 Izoard, there is a bar code sticker on the downtube near the bottom bracket. Did you remove this? I'm concerned that it might mess up the paint.

Please let me know

thanks!


----------



## Brew1

I removed mine and it didn't do anything to the paint...


----------



## steve90068

nice. did you just peel it off or did you use a blowdryer?


----------



## Brew1

Nope, just used my fingernails...


----------



## steve90068

Crazy....I pealed mine off and look what happened. Sent it back to Competitive Cyclist because i assume the clear coat was defective. i was extremely careful taking it off too


----------



## Brew1

No way really!!!!


----------



## jtompilot

I just weighed my Large Isoard XP 1207 grams. Uncut fork 582 grams. I'll post pics and weight after final build.


----------



## hagi

Just got mine Friday, after a delay (mix up on frame size).
16.5lbs without pedals etc. Have 105/FSA with my own Mavic Ksyriums SLs. 
1st impressions very good. Did 40 odd miles over the weekend.
Got it for €1550 (I'm in Ireland). Don't think I could do much better for the price!
Happier I went with the 2011 vs 2010 model. Just think it looks nicer and will age better.
Now I just need to save up for the Ultegra Di2 that was just announced


----------



## djpfine

hagi said:


> Just got mine Friday, after a delay (mix up on frame size).
> 16.5lbs without pedals etc. Have 105/FSA with my own Mavic Ksyriums SLs.
> 1st impressions very good. Did 40 odd miles over the weekend.
> Got it for €1550 (I'm in Ireland). Don't think I could do much better for the price!
> Happier I went with the 2011 vs 2010 model. Just think it looks nicer and will age better.
> Now I just need to save up for the Ultegra Di2 that was just announced


What components do you have on the bike? I'd be thrilled if my medium SRAM Rival build w/ Mavic K-10's came in below 17 lbs. It should be here by Friday.


----------



## hagi

djpfine said:


> What components do you have on the bike? I'd be thrilled if my medium SRAM Rival build w/ Mavic K-10's came in below 17 lbs. It should be here by Friday.


It's a standard enough setup. 2010 105 groupset. FSA Gossamer brakeset, Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. Velomann cages. Generic carbon seatpost. Ritchey finishing kit. Moving to 105 pedals from SPDs.


----------



## hagi

As an fyi, it got me up the col du telegraphe, col du galibier and alpe du huez on Monday without issues! Great bike! And the downhills went well as well


----------



## fah35

*Has anyone ridden the Izoard xp and the original iozard?*

Has anybody had the chance to compare the Iozard and the Iozard xp? Some are saying the carbon is different and steerer is aluminum. Wilier says the carbon is the same just the fork is diiferent.


----------



## x-eff

I've not had the chance to test these bikes, but I was willing to buy one a few weeks ago (bought a Trek Madone 4.7 instead...). Wilier clearly states that the carbon of Izoard XP is different from the Izoard. The new one (XP version) is built with unidirectional carbon fibers, the previous version was built with a Plain 3K carbon cloth. The fork is different too, the new one has a different shape as well as an aluminium pivot.
The new version is also a bit heavier that the previous one.


----------



## pbd

x-eff said:


> I've not had the chance to test these bikes, but I was willing to buy one a few weeks ago (bought a Trek Madone 4.7 instead...). Wilier clearly states that the carbon of Izoard XP is different from the Izoard. The new one (XP version) is built with unidirectional carbon fibers, the previous version was built with a Plain 3K carbon cloth. The fork is different too, the new one has a different shape as well as an aluminium pivot.
> The new version is also a bit heavier that the previous one.


The carbon difference in the frame is only in the outermost layer, which means the difference is essentially cosmetic only. All the structural layers underneath are the same, and only the outermost layer uses a cheaper, but less pretty, unidirectional sheet instead of the prettier, more expensive weave. Strength and weight differences are negligible, but the cosmetic differences are obvious.

The new fork is the major difference, with an aluminum steerer instead of the fork being all-carbon. This adds significant weight, but it also makes the fork a lot more idiot-proof for beginners like myself. Carbon steerers are lighter, but you have to be more careful with them when tightening the stem.


----------



## Teo

Good to see people are happy with this bike. Just ordered mine from Competetive. I went with the Force build and EA 50 Aero wheels, for 2,500 shipped. Hope i like it. Been using my Scott mountain bike with slicks as a road bike. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Erion929

Congrats, Teo....as always, post up a picture or two when you get it! Also, any opinions on the CC ordering experience / delivery.


**


----------



## FNGRIDER

pbd said:


> With pedals and cages, my large frame Izoard XP with Rival from CC is right at 19 lbs. Competitive's site says I should be at about 17.25 with the same pedals and cages. Interesting, but I'm not really worried about it. It's already 10 pounds lighter than my last bike, and it wouldn't be that hard to drop some weight easily. Wheels, crank, seatpost, several other things, and the weight would come down fast.
> 
> Competitive's site also doesn't adjust weight for each frame size, it seems, so that would make some difference too.
> 
> I would post a picture, but I don't have enough posts yet. Will do soon.


I test road a '10 Izoard then bought an '09 after they gave an offer I couldn't refuse. the 
'10 model felt faster, it had Fulcrum 7s. Mine weighed in at 18 even, I replaced the Mavics with Vuelta Corsa Super Lights at 1480 grams, then replaced the crankset, bars/stem and spacers with FSA K-Force Lights carbon pieces. The current weight is 16 1/2 lbs. Next update FSA K-Force seat post and skewers, then a lighter wheelset, The lighter components really make the bike wake up and handle much crisper.
I have an FSA K-Force seat post and skewers on order. I will also go to a lighter wheelset. This should drop me into the 15 lb range.
I love this bike it is a blast to ride!
I tried upload but have a crappy computer.


----------



## mogarbage

Question for those of you who bought through CC, do they pre-cut the steer tube or leave it factory length?


----------



## Brew1

mogarbage said:


> Question for those of you who bought through CC, do they pre-cut the steer tube or leave it factory length?


Mine came cut with stem attached. I would think if you requested they could leave it at the factory length.


----------



## Sharkvictim

*2011 Wilier Izoard VS 2011 Trek 5.2 Madone*

Hello,
I have been a mountain biker for over to 20 yrs and I am getting into road biking so I am so excited I am thinking about buying a road bike some time soon but I am not for sure on which MFG to go with. Here are the two bikes that I have narrowed it down too. 2011 Trek Madone 5.2 red/onyx with full ULTEGRA. VS 2011 Wilier Izoard blk/red with FSA & ULTREGRA. Also, they are in the same price range of $2600.00. They both ride sweet but really can't make my mind up. I would like to hear some other peoples opinion on the two bike. 


Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## FNGRIDER

I had the same dilema when I was looking for a road bike. My LBS sold Trek and Wilier. My vote for the Wilier, because I have one and I have always loved Italian road bikes.. Wilier is more unique because you don't see as many of them compared to Specialized or Trek.and could be considered more exotic than a domestic brand. The FSA components are more desireable than Bontrager. Just sayin!


----------



## Teo

Got rid of my Izoard recently, it was an awesome bike. Thinking of buying the 2012 version.


----------



## Teo

FYI, got mine from competitive. Great guys they were very helpful, highly recommend them.


----------



## Sharkvictim

*What Yr Model!*

Do you have a 2012 or 2011? Also what type of compoents do you have on your 2012 model?? Do you have any pixs?




Thanks,
Flsharkvictim


----------



## Teo

I had a 2011, attached is a pic. Awesome bike. Sold it just recently here on roadbikereview.


----------



## Sharkvictim

Wow, bad ass! Did you see my bike?


Thanks,
FLsharkvictim


----------

